# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  كعادتــي...!!

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كعادتـــي... 

كعادتــــــــــي..اتأثر بنسمات الصباح وقمر الليل ..
صوت امي..وقصص العشق..

اتأثر بالفراق وابكي من الحياة..
استمع لأغاني العاشقين ..فألوم نفسي .. 

انسج الاحلام على اقمشه القدر .. 
..

كعادتــــــــــــــــــي..../‏ ‏
ومساحه لعاداتكم..وطهركم..

..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كعادتي ..خرجت لملاقاتك ولكنني  تذكرت بأننا افترقنا ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كعادتي ..

انتظر .. وانتظر .. لكن لا يأتي اي احد منهم ..!

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

كعادتي...أمر على هذه الارض مرّ الصاخبين
لكن... خفيفاً كأحلام العاشقين

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كعادتي ..

اصحو باكراً واتنفس عشقك أكسجيناً يملئ رئتي ....

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كعادتي .. اشتاق لذكراهم..؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كعادتي .. لا اعبث بمشاعرهم لكنهم يتلذذون في تعذيبي ..!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كعادتي ..اجلس مع نفسي اعاتبها.. اصرخ بها..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كـ عادتي ولن تتغير عادتي

----------


## (dodo)

كَعآادتي ..
سَ أردد غداً أجمل وآنقى .. *

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*كعادتي . . بحب الحلويات كثير .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كعادتي .. عارية أناملي إلا من دفء لمساتك 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كعادتي 
عِندما يتعلقُ حَديثي بنسيانكِ ، ابدأُ بالكَذِب ..!!!!
*

----------


## &روان&

كعادتي 
بستنى بالغدا ..........

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كعادة صمتي يصنع ما لا يصنعه الكلام 


*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*كعآدتي اشتاق لبدايتنآآ . .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

كعـــــــــــادتي... انتتظر تصير الساعة 5

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كــ عادتي 
لا أزال على ذمّة الحزن ، حتى أعانقك !
*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*كعآدتي . . 
اعشق صباحي عندمآ يستيقظ على صوتك . .*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*كعادتي . . بحب الحلويات كثير .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كعادتي .. عارية أناملي إلا من دفء لمساتك 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كعادتي 
عِندما يتعلقُ حَديثي بنسيانكِ ، ابدأُ بالكَذِب ..!!!!
*

----------


## &روان&

كعادتي 
بستنى بالغدا ..........

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كعادة صمتي يصنع ما لا يصنعه الكلام 


*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*كعآدتي اشتاق لبدايتنآآ . .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

كعـــــــــــادتي... انتتظر تصير الساعة 5

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كــ عادتي 
لا أزال على ذمّة الحزن ، حتى أعانقك !
*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*كعآدتي . . 
اعشق صباحي عندمآ يستيقظ على صوتك . .*

----------

